#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  موسوعة حكام مصر

## eslamko_86

موسوعة حكام مصر

منذ عشرات الآلاف من السنين كانت الصحراوان : الغربية والشرقية المحيطتان بوادى النيل عامرتين بالحياة النباتية والحيوانية. وتتجول فيهما جماعات من البشر يعيشون حياة بدائية تقوم اساسا على عمليات " جمع الطعام" من الأشجار وصيد الحيوان. وعندما حل عصر الجفاف وانقطاع الأمطار ونضوب مصادر المياه اضطرت الجماعات الأنسانية الى النزوح الى مصادر أخرى للماء والغذاء. وكان اقربها اليهم وادى النيل .. وعاش هؤلاء المصريون الأوائل حياة أخرى مختلفة تقوم على عمليات "إنتاج الطعام" .. فمارسوا "الزراعة" وأنشأوا القرى والمدن على طول مجرى النيل. من الجندل الأول حتى أحراش الدلتا، ورسخت بالتالى أسس الحياة الاجتماعية المستقرة، وتكونت مملكة مستقلة فى الوجه القبلى ومملكة مستقرة فى الوجه البحرى

وفى نحو عام 3200 ق.م خرج الملك مينا ملك الوجه القبلى من مدينة ثنى (القريبة من مدينة جرجا بمحافظة سوهاج حاليا) وقام بتوحيد الوجهين القبلى والبحرى فى دولة واحدة جعل عاصمتها مدينة منف (ميت رهينة بمحافظة الجيزة حاليا) وأنشأ بذلك أول أسرة ملكية من الأسر الثلاثين التى حكمت مصر طوال تاريخها الفرعونى القديم ... وقد اتفق المؤرخون على تقسيم تاريخ مصر الفرعونية الى عصور وأسر ملكية نجملها فيما يلى : - م

العصر العتيق : من نحو 3200 ق.م الى 2690 ق.م ويشمل 

الأسرة الأولى : 

وتتكون من 8 ملوك هم : مينا / عحا / دجر / جت / ديمون / عدج ايب / سنمو / قع 

الأسرة الثانية :

وتتكون من 9 ملوك هم : حبت سخموى / نب رع / نى نتر / اونج / سندى / برايب سن / خع سخموى / دجا دجا

عصر الدولة القديمة :

من نحو 2690 ق.م الى 2180 ق.م ويعرف هذا العصر باسم عصر بناة الأهرام، ويمتد من بداية الأسرة الثالثة حتى نهاية الأسرة السادسة.

الأسرة الثالثة :

وتتكون من 5 ملوك هم : زوسر "صاحب الهرم المدرج بسقاره" / سانخت / خع با / نفر كا / حونى

الأسرة الرابعة :
وتتكون من 7 ملوك هم : سنفرو / خوفو "صاحب الهرم الأكبر بالجيزة / جددف رع / خفرع / منكاورع / شبسسكاف / خنت كاوس.

الأسرة الخامسة :
وتتكون من 9 ملوك هم : أوسر كاف / ساحو رع / نفر اير كارع / شبسكا رع / نفر اف رع / نى اوسر رع / منكاو حور / جد كا رع / اسيسى / اوناس.

الأسرة السادسة :
وتتكون من 5 ملوك هم : تيتى / أوسر كا رع / بيبى الأول / مرى إن رع / بيبى الثانى 

عصر الأنتقال الأول : من نحو 2180 ق.م الى 2060 ق.م .. ويتميز هذا العصر بالتدهور الاقتصادى والثورة الاجتماعية ضد الإقطاع وضد الحكومة، وبالرغم من ذلك فقد ازدهر الأدب المصرى القديم. ويمتد هذا العصر من بداية الأسرة السابعة حتى نهاية الأسرة الحادية عشرة .. وتكونت هذه الأسر من ملوك غير معروفين ولم يتركوا فى التاريخ المصرى اثرا يذكر

عصر الدولة الوسطى : 
من نحو 2060 ق.م الى 1785 ق.م ويتكون من الاسرتين الحادية عشر والثانية عشرة. ويتميز هذا العصر باعادة توحيد اقاليم الدولة والرخاء الاقتصادى والاستقرار الاجتماعى.

الأسرة الحادية عشرة : 
وتتكون من 8 ملوك هم : أمنمحات الأول / سنوسرت الأول / امنمحات الثانى / سنوسرت الرابع / سنوسرت الثالث / امنمحات الثالث / امنمحات الرابع / سبك نفرو رع 

عصر الانتقال الثانى : من نحو 1875 ق.م الى 1580 ق.م ويضم الأسرات من الثالثة عشرة الى السابعة عشرة .. وقد حدثت فيه فوضى واضطرابات بعد احتلال الهكسوس لمصر لمدة 150 سنة تقريبا .. وفى هذا العصر عرفت مصر صناعة العجلات الحربية وازدهرت الروح العسكرية واستعدت مصر للقضاء على الهكسوس فى عصر الأسرة السابعة عشر التى تكونت من 4 ملوك شجعان هم : تاعا / تاعا الأكبر / سقنن رع / كامس

عصر الدولة الحديثة (عصر الامبراطورية) ـ:

من نحو 1580 ق.م الى 1085 ق.م .. وفى هذا العصر حدث تطور حربى عظيم بعد تحرير البلاد من الهكسوس وتكونت الامبراطورية المصرية بعد فتح فلسطين والمناطق السورية جنوبا حتى الشلال الرابع بالسودان .. وعاشت مصر أزهى عصور الرفاهية والثراء، وحدث تقدم عظيم فى الفنون والعلوم والتجارة الخارجية، وبنيت المعابد الكبرى كالكرنك والأقصر .. وأعلنت مصر وحدانية الاله فى عهد اخناتون. ويتكون هذا العصر من ثلاث اسرات هى 

الاسرة الثامنة عشرة :
من 1580 ق.م الى 1314 ق.م وتتكون من 14 ملكا هم : أحمس الأول / امنحوتب الأول / تحوتمس الأول / تحوتمس الثانى / حتشبسوت / تحوتمس الثالث / أمنحوتب الثانى / تحوتمس الرابع / أمنحوتب الثالث / أخناتون / سمنخ كارع / توت عنخ أمون / آى / حور ام محب

الأسرة التاسعة عشرة : 
من 1314 ق.م 1200 ق.م وتتكون من 11 ملكا هم : رمسيس الأول / سيتى الأول / رمسيس الثانى / مرنبتاح / آمون مس / مون بتاح سبتاح / سيتى الثانى / رمسيس سبتاح / ستخ نخت / رمسيس العاشر / رمسيس الحادى عشر 

الأسرة العشرون :
من 1200 ق.م الى 1085 ق.م وتتكون من 7 ملوك هم : رمسيس الثالث / والرابع / والخامس/ والسادس / والسابع / والثامن / والتاسع

عصر الأنتقال الثالث (العصر المتأخر) : من 1085 ق.م الى 332 ق.م

ويبدا هذا العصر ببداية الأسرة الحادية والعشرين وينتهى بنهاية الأسرة الحادية والثلاثين .وفيه اضمحلت احوال البلاد وانفصلت الدول التى كانت تابعة للامبراطورية، وطمع فيها الليبيون والنوبيون فحكموا مصر بعض الوقت. كما احتلها الفرس الى ان غزاها الإسكندر الأكبر.

الاسرة الحادية والعشرون :
من 1085 ق.م الى 950 ق.م وتتكون من 7 ملوك هم : سندس / حريحور / بسيب خنو الأول / باى نزم الأول / أمنم اوبت / سيامون / بسيب خنو الثانى

الأسرة الثانية والعشرون : 
من 950 ق.م الى 730 ق.م وتتكون من 9 ملوك من الليبين وهم : ششنق الأول / أوسركون الأول / تاكلوت الأول / أوسركون الثانى / ششنق الثانى / تلكلوت الثانى / ششنق الثالث / باماى / ششنق الرابع 

الأسرة الثالثة والعشرون : 
من 817 ق.م الى 730 ق.م وتتكون من 6 ملوك هم : بادى باست / ششنق الخامس / اوسركون الثالث / تاكلوت الثالث / أمنرود / اوسركون الرابع

الأسرة الرابعة والعشرون :
من 730 ق.م الى 715 ق.م وتتكون من ملكين هما : شبسس رع / بوكريس 

الأسرة الخامسة والعشرون : 
وتتكون من 5 ملوك من النوبيين هم : بعنخى / شباكا / سباتاكا / طهرقا / باكارع

الأسرة السادسة والعشرون :
من 663 ق.م الى 525 ق.م وتتكون من 6 ملوك من المصريين الذين استعادوا حكم البلاد بعد طرد النوبيين. وفى عصرها ازدهرت الحضارة وانتعشت التجارة الخارجية. وهم : بسماتيك الأول / نكا الثانى / بسماتيك الثانى / واح إيب رع / أحمس سانيت / بسماتيك الثالث. 

الأسرة السابعة والعشرون :
من 525 ق.م الى 404 ق.م وتتكون من 5ملوك من الفرس هم : قمبيز / دارا الأول / جزركسس الأول / ارتكز ركسس / دارا الثانى

الأسرة الثامنة والعشرون : 
من 404 ق.م الى 398 ق.م وتتكون من ملك مصرى واحد هو اميرتى الذى انتزع السلطة من الفرس

الأسرة التاسعة والعشرون : 
من 398 ق.م الى 378 ق.م وتتكون من 4 ملوك هم : نايف عاو ورد / هجر / بساموت / نايف عاو ورد الثانى

الأسرة الثلاثون :
من 378 ق.م الى 341 ق.م وتتكون من 3ملوك هم : نكتانبو الأول / جد جر / نكتانبو الثانى (وهو اخر الفراعنة المصريين الذين حكموا مصر)ز

الأسرة الحادية والثلاثون :
من 341 ق.م الى 332 ق.م وتتكون من 3 ملوك من الفرس، وهم : ارتكزرسس الثالث / ارسيس / دارا الثالث.




الإسكندر وعصر البطالمة 332 ق.م - 30 ق.م 


انتهت العصور الفرعونية وحكم الفراعنة المصريين عام 341 ق.م باستيلاء الفرس على مصر للمرة الثانية. وكان الفرس فى ذلك التاريخ قد استولوا على بلاد اسيا الصغرى والمناطق السورية وفينيقيا وفلسطين، وأخذوا يهددون المدن اليونانية، الى ان تصدى لهم الاسكندر المقدونى، وقام بالاستيلاء على كل هذه المناطق، وقام بغزو مصر وطرد

الفرس منها عام 332 ق.م وأنشأ الإسكندر مدينة الاسكندرية وجعلها عاصمة لمصر. وبعد وفاته عام 323 ق.م قام قواد جيشه باقتسام الامبراطورية التى اسسها فيما بينهم، وكانت مصر من نصيب القائد بطليموس بن لاجوس الذى أسس أسرة البطالمة الذين تناوبوا على حكم مصر حتى عام 30 ق.م حين أصبحت مصر تحت حكم الرومان.


وتتكون أسرة هؤلاء البطالمة من 15 حاكما ، هم : بطليموس الأول "سوتر" اى المنقذ 323 ق.م - 284 ق.م * 

بطليموس الثانى "فيلادلفوس - اى المحب لأخته" 285 ق.م - 246 ق.م *

بطليموس الثالث " يورجتيس - أى المحسن" 246 ق.م - 222 ق.م *

بطليموس الراعب "فليوباتور" أى المحب لأبيه" 222 ق.م - 204 ق.م *

بطليموس الخامس "إبيفانس - أى الذى تتجلى شهرته" 204 ق.م - 180 ق.م *

بطليموس السادس "فيلوميتور - أى المحب لأمه" 180 ق.م - 145 ق.م *

بطليموس السابع "يوباتور - أى نبيل الأب" 145 ق.م شهور قليلة *

بطليموس الثامن "يورجتيس فيسكون - أى المحسن البدين" 145 ق.م - 116 ق.م *

بطليموس التاسع "سوتر لاتيروس - أى المنقذ الحمص ) 115 ق.م - 107 ق.م *

بطليموس العاشر "الإسكندر الأول " 107 ق.م - 88 ق.م *



بطليموس الحادى عشر "الإسكندر الثانى" 80 ق.م *

بطليموس الثانى عشر "نيوس ديونيسوس أوليتيس - أى * المزمار" حكم مرتين : 80 ق.م - 58 ق.م ثم من 55 ق.م - 51 ق.م

بيرنكى الرابعة 58 ق.م - 47 ق.م *

كليوباترا السابعة :تيا فيلو باتور- أى الإلهة المحبة لأبيها" * 51 ق.م - 30 ق.م *

وبانتحار كليوباترا السابعة استولى الرومان على مصر .. وبدا العصر الرومانى *

استقر المصرى على ضفاف وادى النيل منذ حوالى 6000 ق.م ويعتبر العصر الفرعونى من اقدم عصور التاريخ، حيث عرفت الدولة القديمة بعصر اسر بناة الأهرام، حيث وصل عدد الأسرات الى أربع عشرة أسرة، ثم بدأ غزو الهكسوس الذين استمروا بمصر قرنا ونصف قرن، ثم عاد لمصر عصر الاسر الذى استمر حتى الاسرة الحادية والثلاثين، وتنتهى هذه الفترة بغزو الاسكندر الاكبر لمصر 332 ق.م، حيث أسس مدينة الاسكندرية وتوفى 323 ق.م لتبدأ حقبة جديدة 323 ق.م لتبدأ حقبة جديدة بحكم البطالمة، وتعتبر كليوباترا السابعة أخر ملوك البطالمة وتختم هذه الحقبة بإنتصار الامبراطورية الرومانية وانتحار ماركوس انطونيوس، ثم كليوباترا سنة 30 ق.م ليبدا فصل جديد من تاريخ مصر 



الامبراطورية الرومانية روما 30 ق.م - 323 م

((أقتصرنا على ذكر اباطرة الدولة دون ذكر أسماء الولاة الذين حكموا مصر))

الامبراطور اغسطس (30 ق.م - 14) م *

الامبراطور تيبريوس (14 - 37 ) م *

الامبراطور (كاليجولا (37 الى 41) م *

الامبراطور كلوديوس (41 - 54) م *

الامبراطور نيرون (54 - 68) م *

الاباطرة : جاليا - اتونو - فيتاسيوس - ارمبراطور فسبسيان (69 0 79) م *

الامبراطور دوميتيان 81 - 98 م *

الامبراطور تراجان (98 - 117) م *

الامبراطور وهادريان (117 - 138) م *

الامبراطور انطونيوس (183 - 161) م *

الامبراطور ماركوس اوريليوس (161 - 180) م *

الامبراطور كومودوس (176 - 192) م *

الامبراطور برتيناكس 193م - عدة اشهر *

الامبراطور سبتميوس (193 - 211) م *

الامبراطور كاراكلا (211 - 217) م *

الامبراطور مارقينوس (217 - 222) م *

الامبراطور سفيروس اسكندر (222 - 235) م *

الامبراطور ماكسيمين (235 - 238) م *

الامبراطور جورديان الثالث (238 - 244) م *

الامبراطور فليب الاول (244 - 249) م *

الامبراطور ديفيوس (249 - 251) م *

الامبراطور جاليا نوس (251 - 253) م *

الامبراطور اوريليان (270 - 275) م *

الامبراطور كاروس (282 - 284) م *

الامبراطور دقلديانوس (284 - 305) م *

الامبراطور مكسيميان (305 - 313) م *

الامبراطور ليكينيوس (313 - 323) م *

الامبراطورية البيزنطية 323م - 641م


انتقلت عاصمة الامبراطورية الرومانية الى الجزء الشرقى من الامبراطورية البيزنطية التى سميت بالقسطنطينية .. نسبة الى مؤسس الدولة الجديدة الامبراطور قسطنطين الأول 323 - 337م 

الامبراطور قسطنطين الثانى 337 - 361م *

الامبراطور جوليان 361 - 363م *

الامبراطور جوفيان 363 - 364م *

الامبراطور فالنز 364 - 378م *

الامبراطور نيوديوسيوس الأول 379 - 395م *

الامبراطور مارقيان 450 - 457م *

الامبراطور ليو الاول 457 - 474م *

الامبراطور ليو الثانى 474م *

الامبراطور زينون 474 - 491م *

الامبراطور انا ستاسيوس 491 - 518م *

الامبراطور جستين الأول 518 - 527م *

الامبراطور جستنيان الأول 527 - 565م *

الامبراطور جستين الثانى 565 - 578م *

الامبراطور تيباريوس الثانى 578 - 582م *

الامبراطور موريس 583 - 602م *

الامبراطور فوكاس 602 - 610م *

الامبراطور هرقل 610 - 640م *

الامبراطور هرقل الثانى 641م *

الامبراطور هرقليون 641م *

***************************


الفتح الاسلامى لمصر - الخلفاء الراشدون


20 هـ / 640 م - 38 هـ / 658م

أصبحت مصر ولاية اسلامية ابان حكم الخلفاء الراشدين، حيث عين ولاة مصر الاسلامية من قبل الخلفاء الراشدين

عهد الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب تولى مصر 

ابو عبد الله عمرو بن العاص، المرة الأولى 640م أسس مدينة الفسطاط 645م *

تولية عثمان بن عفان اميرا للمؤمنين فى سنة 644م ولى مصر 

عبد الله بن سعد 646م *

محمد بن ابى حذيفة 656م *

تولية على بن ابى طالب اميرا للمؤمنين 656م تولى م * 

محمد ابن حذيفة فى 657م *

قيس بن سعد بن عبادة الانصارى حيث صرف عنها بعد شهور 657م *

محمد بن ابى بكر الصديق تولى مصر معينا من قبل على بن ابى طالب فى ديسمبر 657م وحتى يوليو 658م

الدولة الأموية

(49 هـ / 661م - 132هـ - 750م)

تولى مصر 

نقل معاوية بن ابى سفيان (مؤسس الدولة الأموية) عاصمة الخلافة الاسلامية من المدينة المنورة الى دمشق وحكم مصر فى عهده

عمرو بن العاص (للمرة الثانية) 659 - 664م *

عقبة بن عامر 665 - 667م *

مسلمة بن مخلد الانصارى 667 - 682م *

خلف يزيد اباه معاوية فى 680 ولقب اميرا للمؤمنين *

تولى مصر :

سعيد بن يزيد بن علقمه الازدى 682 - 684م توفى يزيد ودعا عبد الله بن الزبير نفسه 

حيث ولى مصر

عبد الرحمن بن عتبه بن جحرم الفهرى 684م *

بويع مروان بن الحكم بالشام فى 684م ودخل مصر، تولى الخلافة عبد العزيز بن مروان فبراير 685، بويع عبد الملك بن مروان 685م وظل اميرا للمؤمنين حتى يونيو 705م وتولى حكم مصر اخوه الوليد بن عبد الملك

بعد وفاة امير المؤمنين عبد الملك بن مروان فى سبتمبر 705م بويع الوليد بن عبد الملك اميرا للمؤمنين حيث تولى مصر

قرة بن شريك العبسى 709 - 714م *

عبد الملك بن رفاعه الفهمى 714 - 717م *

توفى الوليد بن عبد الملك فى فبراير 717م واستخلف سليمان بن عبد الملك الذى توفى فى نفس السنه، ثم بويع عمر بن عبد العزيز بن مروان اميرا للمؤمنين ولقب خامس الخلفاء الراشدين

حيث تولى مصر

ايوب بن شرحبيل من قبل عمر 717 - 720م *

توفى امير المؤمنين عمر بن عبد العزيز يناير 720م واستخلف يزيد بن عبد الملك وحكم مصر فى عهده 

بشر بن صفوان الكلبى 720 - 721م *

حنظله بن صفوان الكلبى 721 - 724م *

توفى يزيد بن عبد الملك فى يناير 724م وبويع هشام بن عبد الملك اميرا للمؤمنين

وتولى مصر فى عهده 

محمد بن عبد الملك بن مروان مكث شهرا واحدا * 

الحر بن يوسف 724 - 727م *

الوليد بن رفاعة بن الفهمى 727 - 735م *

عبد الرحمن بن الفهمى 735م *

حنظله بن صفوان الكلبى 737 - 741م *

حفص بن الوليد بن الحضرمى 741 - 744م *

توفى هشام بن يزيد بن عبد الملك حتى مارس 743م وبويع ابنه يزيد ولكنه توفى فى نفس السنه سبتمبر 743م وبويع اخوه ابراهيم بن الوليد لمدة شهرين .. ثم خلفه مروان بن محمد بن عبد الملك وبويع اميرا للمؤمنين فى نوفمبر 743م

وتولى مصر فى عهده

حسان بن عتاهيه مارس 744م (لمدة ايام) م * 

حفص بن الوليد الحضرمى 744 - 745م *

الحوثرة بن سهيل الباهلى 745 - 749م *

المغيرة بن عبيد الفزارى 749م - ولعدة أشهر *

عبد الملك بن مروان بن موسى بن نصير 750م نهاية الدولة الاموية فى دمشق والشرق على يد العباسيين أغسطس 750م حيث دخل صالح بن على الفسطاط فى أغسطس 750م

بينما انتقلت الخلافة الاموية والتى اسسها عبد الرحمن الاموى المعروف بصقر قريش الى بلاد الاندلس حيث بقيت حتى (1192) م

الدولة العباسية

(132هـ / 750م - 656 هـ / 1258م)

تولى بنو العباس مقاليد الحكم فى الدولة الاسلامية واتخذوا بغداد عاصمة للخلافة، وكما هى العادة كانت مصر اهم ولايات الدولة واقواها واغناها.. وقد حاول بعض الولاة الاستقلال بمصر قرب نهاية الدولة العباسية .

وقد ولى مصر فى عهد ابو العباس عبد الله بن محمد بن على بن عبد الله بن العباس

صالح بن على بن عبد الله بن العباس بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم 750 *

ابو عون عبد الملك بن يزيد 751م *

صالح بن على بن عبد الله 753 - 755م *

توفى ابوالعباس 754م واستخلف ابو جعفر المنصور وامر صالح بن على ليتولى ولاية مصر

ابو عون عبد الملك بن يزيد 755م *

موسى بن كعب بن عيينه 758م *

محمد بن الاشعث الخزاعى 759م *

حميد بن قحطبة 762م *

يزيد بن حاتم المهلبى 762 - 768م *

عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن حديج 768 - 772م *

توفى امير المؤمنين ابو جعفر المنصور 775م وبويع الخليفة محمد ابو عبد الله المهدى بن المنصور ولقب بالمهدى

وتولى ولاية مصر

عيسى بن لقمان الجمحى 778 - 779م *

واضح مولى ابو جعفر 779م *

منصور بن يزيد بن منصور الرعينى 779م * 

يحيى بن داود الحرشى 779 - 780م *

سالم بن سوادة التميمى 780 - 784م *

موسى بن مصعب 784م - 785م *

عسامه بن عمر المعافرى *

الفضل بن صالح بن العباسى يوليو 785م *

وفاة المهدى وبويع موسى بن المهدى ولقب بالهادى وتولى مصر فى عهده * 

على بن سلمان العباسى 786 - 78م *

توفى الهادى وبويع هارون الرشيد فى 786 وتولى مصر * 

موسى بن عيسى بن العباسى 787 - 789م *

مسلمه بن يحيى البجلى 789 - 790م *

محمد بن زهير الازدى 790م *

داود بن يزيد المهلبى 790م *

موسى بن عيسى 791م *

ابراهيم بن صالح بن عبد الله العباسى 792م *

عبد الله بن المسيب بن زهير 792م *

اسحاق بن سليمان رجب 793 - 794م *

هرثمة بن أعين 794م *

عبد الملك بن صالح بن على العباسى *

عبد الله بن المسيب العباسى فى 795م *

عبد الله بن المهدى العباسى 795م *

موسى بن عيسى بن العباسى 796 - 797م *

اسماعيل بن عيسى العباسى 789 - 798م *

الليث بن الفضل 798 - 803م *

احمد بن اسماعيل بن عبد الله العباسى 803 - 805م *

عبد الله بن محمد العباسى 805 - 806م *

الحسين بن جميل 806 - 808م *

مالك بن دلهم الكلبى 808 - 809م *

الحسن بن التختاخ 809م *

توفى هارون الرشيد واستخلف ابنه محمد الامين 809م *

وتولى مصر 

حاتم بن هرثمة بن اعين 810 - 811م *

جابر بن الاشعث الطائى 811م *

خلع محمد الامين ومبايعة المامون 812م وتولى مصر* 

عباد بن محمد حيان 812 - 813م *

المطلب بن عبد الله الخزاعى 814م *

العباس بن موسى بن عيسى العباسى 814م *

المطلب بن عبد الله 814م *

السرى بن الحكم 815م *

سليمان بن غالب بن جبريل 861م *

السرى بن الحكم 815م *

سليمان بن غالب بن جبريل 816م *

ابو النصر بن السرى 820 - 822م *

عبد الله بن السرى (بايعه الجند ) 822م *

عبد الله بن طاهر بن الحسين 826 - 827م *

عيسى بن يزيد الجلودى 829م *

عمير بن الوليد 829م *

عيسى بن يزيد الجلودى 829م *

عبدوية بن جبلة 830 - 831م *

عيسى بن منصور 831م *

قدم أمير المؤمنين المأمون لزيارة مصر فى 832م حيث ولى حكم مصر *

كيدر نصر بن عبد الله 832 - 834م *

توفى المأمون بأرض الروم فى اغسطس 833م وتولى امارة المؤمنين ابو اسحاق محمد * المعتصم بن الرشيد وتولى مصر فى عهده

مظفر بن كيدر 834م *

صرفت مصر الى ابى جعفر اشناس واصبح من حقه تعيين ولاتها حيث ولى حكم مصر

مالك بن كيدر 839 - 841م *

على بن يحيى ارمنى 841- 843م توفى امير المؤمنين ابو اسحاق المعتصم وبويع هارون الواثق بالله بن المعتصم فى ديسمبر 841م حيث ولى حكم مصر

عيسى بن منصور 843 - 847م *

توفى اشناس وتولى ايتاخ تصريف امور مصر فى 841م حيث ولى *

هرثمه بن النضر الجبلى 848م *

حاتم بن هرثمه بن النضر 849م *

على بن يحيى ارمنى 849م *

صرف ايتاخ وجعل مكانه المنتصر 849م فولى مصر * 

اسحاق بن يحيى بن معاذ 850م *

خوط عبد الواحد بن يحيى 851م *

عنبسه بن اسحاق الضبى 856م وصرف عنها 856م (أخر من ولى مصر من العرب) توفى المتوكل فى 861م وبويع من المنتصر توفى المنتصر فى 862م وبويع المستعين .. ثم خلع المستعين فى 866م وبويع المعتز بالله بن المتوكل حيث لوى مصر 

مزاحم بن خاقان 867 - 868م * 

أحمد بن مزاحم خاقان 868م *

ازرجور التركى 868م *


الدولة الطولونية


254هـ / 868م - 322هـ 934م

ضعفت الخلافة العباسية فى بغداد ونتيجة لذلك سعى الولاة الى الاستقلال بمصر عن الخلافة العباسية وأصبح حكم مصر وراثيا .. وإن بقيت التبعية الإسمية للخليفة العباسى .. تم تعيين أحمد بن طولون واليا على مصر واتخذ القطائع عاصمة لدولته

أحمد بن طولون 868 وظل حتى 884م

خلع الخليفه المعتز بن المتوكل وبويع المهتدى بن الواثق 869م الذى اقر أحمد بن طولون وتوفى المهتدى 870م وبويع المعتمد بالله بن المتوكل واقر بن طولون عليها.

ابو الجيش خمارويه بن احمد بن طولون 882 - 896م

توفى المعتمد بالله فى 892م وبويع المعتضد بالله بن الموفق بن المتوكل

ابو العساكر جيش بن خماروية بن احمد بن طولون 896م ولكنه سجن ومات بعد ايام

توفى امير المؤمنين المعتضد فى 902م وبويع ابنه ابو محمد ولقب بالمكتفى بالله وولى مصر فى عهده 

شيبان بن احمد بن طولون 904م

عادت مصر للولاية العباسية

عيسى النوشرى وليها ومن قبل المكتفى بالله وحكمها من 905 - 910م *

توفى المكتفى بالله وبويع جعفر بن احمد المعتضد ولقب بالمقتدر بالله وتولى حكم مصر * 

ابو منصور تكين 910 - 915م *

زكا الاعور وليها من قبل المقتدر 915 - 919م *

ابو منصور تكين 920 - 921م *

هلال بن بدر وليها من قبل المقتدر بالله 921 - 924م *

احمد بن كيغلغ 923 - 924م *

ابو منصور تكين 924 - 933م *

وبويع الخليفة ابو منصور القاهر بالله بن المعتضد اكتوبر 932م وتولى حكم مصر * 

ابو بكر محمد بن طغج (للمرة الأولى) من قبل القاهر بالله واستمر 32 يوما

احمد بن كيغلغ 923م *

محمد بن تكين 934م *

احمد بن كيغلغ 934 - 935م *

خلع امير المؤمنين القاهر بالله وتولى ابو العباس الراضى باللله بن المقتدر 934م 

الدولة الاخشيدية

325 هـ / 933م - 357 هـ / 969م

بعد سقوط الدولة الطولونية نجح الأخشيد فى تأسيس دوله شبه مستقلة فى مصر، حيث بنى مدينة العسكر عاصمة لدولته 

ابو بكر محمد بن طغج 935م (الأخشيد) بعد وفاة الراضى بالله تولى الخليفة ابراهيم بن المقتدر ولقب بالمتقى 941م - 944م 

تولى الخليفة المستكفى بالله بن المكتفى ثم المطيع بن المقتدر 946م * 

والى مصر

ابو القاسم انورجور بن الاخشيد 961م *

ثم ابو الحسن على بن الأخشيد من 961 - 966م *

ثم ابو المسك كافور من 966 - 968م *

ثم ابو الفوارس احمد بن على من 968 - 969م *

وبهذا انتهى حكم بنى الاخشيد ويدخل مصر القائد جوهر الصقلى من قبل الخليفة المعز لدين الله الفاطمى قادما من المغرب

*************
الدولة الفاطمية

362هـ / 973م - 576هـ / 1171م

باستثناء القائد جوهر الصقلى 969م ولى مصر خلفاء الدولة الفاطمية وهم 

جوهر الصقلى 969م من قبل المعز لدين الله الفاطمى والذى بنى القاهرة والمسجد الأزهر

الخليفة المعز لدين الله الفاطمى 973م *

العزيز لدين الله 975 - 996م *

الحاكم بأمر الله المنصور ابو على 996 - 1020م *

الظاهر لاعزاز دين الله على 1020 - 1035م *

المستنصر بالله معد ابو تميم 1035 - 1064م *

المستعلى بالله احمد بن ابو القاسم 1094 - 1101م *

الامر باحكام الله المنصور 1101 - 1130م *

الحافظ لدين الله عبد المجيد 1130 - 1149م *

الظافر بأمر الله اسماعيل ابو منصور 1149 - 1154م *

الفائز بنصر الله عيسى ابو القاسم 1154 - 1160م *

العاضد لدين الله عبد الله ابو محمد 1160 - 1171م * 


الدولة الايوبية


567 هـ / 1171م - 648هـ / 1250م

بعد وفاة الخليفة الفاطمى العاضد استطاع صلاح الدين يوسف بن ايوب هزيمة الصليبين فى عكا ثم فى الاسكندرية 1172م وأسس الدولة الأيوبية فى مصر

الملك الناصر صلاح الدين 1171 - 1192م بنى قلعة الجبل وأقام سوراً ضم العسكر والقطائع والقاهرة

الملك العزيز عماد الدين ابو الفتح عثمان بن صلاح الدين الايوبى 1192 - 1198م *

الملك المنصور ناصر الدين محمد بن صلاح الدين الايوبى 1198 - 1200م *

الملك العادل سيف الدين ابو بكر 1200 - 1218م *

الملك الكامل ناصر الدين محمد بن العادل 1218 - 1238م *

الملك سيف الدين ابو بكر 1238 - 1240م *

الملك الصالح نجم الدين ايوب بن الكامل محمد 1240م توفى بالمنصورة 1249م *

الملك توران شاه بن الصالح نجم الدين 1250م *

عصمة الدين ام خليل شجر الدر 1250م * 

*************

المماليك البحرية

648هـ / 1250م - 784هـ / 1382م

المماليك البحرية سكان جزيرة الروضة لذا سموا بالمماليك البحرية 

السلطان الملك المعز عز الدين ايبك * 

الجاشنكير التركمانى الصالحى 1250 - 1257م *

السلطان الملك المظفر سيف الدين قطز 1259 - 1260م حيث قتل عقب عودته منتصرا على التتار فى عين جالوت * 1260م

السلطان الملك المنصور نور الدين على بن المعز ايبك 1257 - 1259م *

السلطان الملك الظاهر ركن الدين بيبرس 1260 - 1277م *

استضاف بيبرس الخلافة العباسية فى مصر اعتبارا من 1261م *

السلطان الملك السعيد ناصر الدين ابو المعالى بن بيبرس من 1277 - 1279م *

السلطان الملك العادل بدر الدين سلامش بن الظاهر بيبرس 1279 - 1279م * 

السلطان الملك المنصور سيف الدين قلاوون 1279 - 1290م - مؤسس اسرة قلاوون - قاهر المغول

السلطان الملك الاشرف صالح الدين بن قلاوون 1290 - 1293م (فتح عكا) *

السلطان الملك الناصر محمد بن قلاوون بن الملك المنصور 1294 - 1296م *

السلطان الملك العادل زين الدين كتبغا 1296- 1298م *

السلطان الملك الناصر محمد بن قلاوون 1298 - 1309م *

فى 1302 م تولى الخلافة العباسية الاسمية فى مصر الخليفة المستكفى بالله ابو الربيع سليمان

السلطان الملك المظفر ركن الدين بيبرس الجاشنكير 1309 - 1309م *

السلطان الملك الناصر محمد بن قلاوون 1309 - 1340م ولى الواثق بأمر الله الخلافة العباسية وخلفه الحاكم بامر الله ابو العباس احمد بن المستكفى 1339م *

السلطان الملك المنصور سيف الدين بن قلاوون 1340 - 1341م *

السلطان الملك الاشرف علاء الدين بن قلاوون 1341 - 1342م *

السلطان الملك الناصر شهاب الدين بن قلاوون 1342 - 1342م *

السلطان الملك الصالح عماد الدين اسماعيل محمد بن قلاوون 1342 - 1345م *

السلطان الملك الكامل سيف الدين بن قلاوون 1345 - 1346م *

السلطان الملك المظفر زين الدين بن قلاوون من 1346 - 1347م *

السلطان الملك الناصر بدر الدين ابو المعالى بن قلاوون 1351 - 1354م * 

تولى الخلافة العباسية المعتضد بالله ابو الفتح ابو بكر المستكفى 1352م *

السلطان الملك الاشرف زين الدين شعبان بن محمد بن قلاوون 1363 - 1376م *

السلطان الملك المنصور علاء الدين 1376 - 1381م تولى الخلافة العباسية ابو يحيى زكريا المعتصم بن الواثق ولكنه خلع بعد شهر واحد وعاد سلفه المتوكل على 1377م * 

السلطان الملك الصالح زين الدين 1381 - 1382م * 

المماليك البرجية (الشركسه) ـ

784هـ / 1382 - 923 هـ / 1517م

سكنوا قلعة الجبل وسموا بالبرجية نسبة لانهم كانوا يسكنون ابراج القلعة 

السلطان الظاهر سيف الدين برقوق الببغاوى 1382 - 1399م *

السلطان فرج بن برقوق 1399 - 1405م *

وعاد السلطان فر بن برقوق بعد شهرين (فتولى للمرة الثانية) 1405م وقتل فى 1412م تولى الخليفة العباسى المستعين بالله ابو الفضل سلطانا على مصر بالاضافة لمنصب الخلافة *

السلطان المؤيد شيخ المحمودى من 1412م الى ان توفى فى 1421م وخلفه ابنه أحمد *

تولى الخلافة ابو الفتح المعتضد الثانى بن المتوكل 1414م وتولى حكم مصر *

السلطان أحمد بن المؤيد شيخ 1421م *

السلطان الظاهر سيف الدين ططر وقد بقى سلطانا 94 يوما ثم خلفه ابنه محمد * 

السلطان ناصر الدين محمد بن ططر تحت وصاية الامير برسبانى الذى انتزع السلطنة لنفسه *

السلطان الاشرف سيف الدين برسباى 1422 - 1438م *

السلطان العزيز جمال الدين يوسف بن برسباى 1438م تحت وصاية الامير جقمق الذى عزله بعد عدة اشهر وتولى السلطة لنفسه *

السلطان الظاهر سيف الدين جقمق 1438 - 1453م *

تولى الخلافة فى مصر ابو ربيعة سليمان المستكفى الثانى بن المتوكل 1441م، ثم خلفه ابو بكر الغانم بن المتوكل 1451م *

السلطان المنصور فخر الدين عثمان بن الظاهر جقمق 1453م (شهر ونصف شهر)م *

السلطان الاشرف سيف الدين اينال العلانى الظاهرى الاجرود 1453 - 1460م *

تولى الخلافة العباسية فى مصر ابو المحاسن يوسف المستنجد بن المتوكل 1455م *

السلطان المؤيد شهاب الدين احمد بن اينال 1460م *

السلطان الظاهر خشقدم 1461 - 1467م *

السلطان سيف الدين يلباى 1467م *

السلطان الظاهر تمربغا الرومى 1467م *

السلطان خير بك المشهور بانه (سلطان ليلة) قد حاول الاستئثار بالعرش وصعد لعرش السلطنة اثناء الليل ولقب نفسه بالسلطان الظاهر .. ولكن الاتابك قايتباى اسرع للقلعة وسيطر على الموقف وعزل خير بك

السلطان الاشرف قايتباى من 1468 - 1496م *

ومن الغريب انه تنازل عن العرش لابنه محمد وتوفى فى اليوم التالى *

تولى الخلافة العباسية السلطان ابو الاعز عبد العزيز المتوكل الثانى بن المستعين * 

السلطان محمد بن الاشرف قايتباى للمرة الاولى 1496 - 1397م *

السلطان قنصوة خمسمائة لم يبق فى العرش سوى ثلاثة ايام *

السلطان محمد بن الاشرف قايتباى 1497 - 1498م *

تولى الخلافة العباسية فى مصر ابو الصبر يعقوب المستمسك بن المتوكل الثانى 1497م *

السلطان قنصوة الاشرفى 1498 - 1500م *

السلطان جانبلاط من 1500 - 1501م *

السطان طومان باى 1501م *

السلطان الاشرف قنصوة الغورى 1501م *

وتوفى عقب هزيمة جيوشه فى مرج دابق 1516م * 

تولى اخر خلفاء الدولة العباسية المتوكل الثالث بن المستمسك 1517م * 

اخر سلاطين المماليك السلطان طومان باى 1516 - 1517م والذى كان نائبا للسلطان الغورى وهزم فى مرج دابق ثم هزم على يد الجيش العثمانى فى الريدانية ولم يياس من المقاومة حتى اعدم شنقا على باب زويله. 

***********

مصر ولاية عثمانية 

923هـ / 1517م - 1220هـ / 1805م

تغير لقب والى مصر من السلطان الى الباشا ولما كان والى مصر هو نائب السلطان فكان يعتبر وزير السلطة للشئون المصرية وكان الوالى (الباشا) يعين بفرمان من السلطان العثمانى المقيم بالاستانة بتركيا. أثناء فترة سلطنة السلطان سليم العثمانى المتوفى 1520م 

ولى خاير باشا أول ولاة مصر من قبل الدولة العثمانية (السلطان سليم) 1517 - 1523م *

تولى السلطان سليمان القانونى بعد وفاة السلطان سليم وتولى مصر فى عهده * 

مصطفى باشا 1522 - 1523م *

كوزلجة قاسم 1523م *

احمد باشا 1523م *

ابراهيم باشا 1524م *

سليمان باشا 1524م - 1536م *

خسرو باشا 1524م - 1536م *

سليمان باشا 1536م - 1538م *

داود باشا 1538م - 1549م *

مصطفى باشا صفصاف 1549م *

على باشا سمير واليا فى نفس السنه 1549م *

محمد باشا الشهير بدقادن باشا زادة 1554م - 1556م *

اسكندر باشا 1556م - 1559م *

على باشا الخادم 1559م - 1560م *

مصطفى شاهين باشا 1560م - 1563م *

على باشا الصوفى 1563م - 1566م *

محمد باشا 1566م - 1567م *

وفاة السلطان سليمان القانونى 1566م وتولى عرش السلطنة السلطان سليم خان الثانى * 

وتولى مصر

سنان باشا 1676م - 1568م *

جركس باشا اسكندر 1568م - 1571م *

سنان باشا للمرة الثانية 1571م *

حسين باشا 1573 - 1574م *

توفى السلطان سليم خان الثانى فى 1574م وتولى ابنه السلطان مراد خان الثالث عرش السلطنة العثمانية * 

وتولى مصر فى عهده

مسيح باشا الخادم 1580م - 1583م *

ابراهيم باشا 1583م - 1585م *

سنان باشا الدفتردار 1585 - 1587م *

عويس باشا 1587م - 1591م *

حافظ باشا احمد الخادم 1591م - 1595م *

توفى السلطان مراد خان الثالث 1595م وتولى العرش بعده السلطان محمد خان الثالث * 

وتولى مصر فى عهده

محمد نورلى باشا 1595 - 1596م *

محمد باشا الشريف 1598م *

خضر باشا 1598م - 1601م *

على باشا ياوز السلحدار المعروف بالنمر 1601م - 1603م *

توفى السلطان محمد خان الثالث 1603م وتولى بعده ابنه احمد خان الأول * 

وتولى مصر فى عهده

الوزير الحاج ابراهيم باشا 1603م - 1604م *

الوزير محمد الكورجى الخادم 1605م *

حسن باشا الدفتر دار 1605م - 1607م *

محمد باشا معمر 1607م - 1611م *

محمد باشا الصدفى 1611م - 1615م *

أحمد باشا الدفتر دار 1615م - 1618م *

توفى السلطان احمد خان 1617م وتولى السلطنة بعده شقيقه مصطفى خان الأول ثم تولى العرض السلطان عثمان الثانى بن السلطان أحمد فى 1618م

وتولى مصر فى عهده

مصطفى باشا المنكلى 1618م - 1619م *

جعفر باشا فى 1619م *

مصطفى باشا الحميدى 1619م - 1620م *

حسين باشا ارناؤوط 1620م - 1622م *

محمد باشا البستنجى 1622م *

قتل السلطان عثمان خان الثانى فى 1622م وتولى بعده للمره الثانية عمه السلطان مصطفى خان الأول 1622م * 

وتولى مصر فى عهده

ابراهيم باشا 1622م - 1623م *

مصطفى باشا قرة 1623م وعزل فى نفس العام *

على باشا الششنجى ولكنه منع من دخول مصر * 

مصطفى باشا قرة 1624م وخلع 1625م *

ثم عزل السلطان مصطفى خان الزول 1623م وتولى عرش السلطنه السلطان الغازى مراد خان بن السلطان احمد الاول *

وتولى مصر فى عهده

بيرم باشا 1626م - 1628م *

الوزير محمد باشا طيانه سى الذى 1628م - 1630م * 

موسى باشا السلحدار 1630م عزل فى العام التالى استجابة لشكوى اهالى مصر *

خليل باشا البستنجى 1632م *

الوزير بكيرجى احمد باشا 1632م - 1635م *

حسين باشا الدالى 1635م - 1637م *

محمد باشا جوان قابجى 1637م - 1640م *

توفى السلطان مراد خان الرابع 1640م وتولى عرش السلطنة شقيقه الامير ابراهيم * 

حيث تولى مصر فى عهده 

الوزير منصور باشا 1642م - 1644م *

الوزير ايوب باشا 1644م - 1646م *

حيدر اغا زادة 1646م - 1647م *

مصطفى باشا سنارى والى على مصر لعدة اشهر 1647م *

محمد باشا شريف 1647م - 1649م *

تم قتل ابراهيم خان الاول 1648م وجلس على العرش ابنه السلطان محمد خان الرابع * 

وتولى مصر فى عهده

احمد باشا الطرطونجى 1649م - 1650م *

عبد الرحمن باشا الطويشى 1650م - 1652م *

خاصكى بك محمد 1652م - 1656م *

الدمادا مصطفى باشا صبح زادة 1656م - 1657م *

محمد باشا زادة غازى 1657م - 1660م *

مصطفى باشا 1660م - 1657م *

ابراهيم باشا الدفتر دار 1661م - 1664م *

عمر باشا السلاح دار 1661م - 1664م *

ابراهيم باشا الصوفى 1667م - 1668م *

قرة قاش على باشا 1668م - 1669م *

الكتخدا ابراهيم باشا 1669م - 1673م *

حسين باشا 1673م - 1675م *

احمد باشا الدفتر دار 1675م - 1676م *

عبد الرحمن باشا 1676م - 1680م *

عثمان باشا 1680م - 1683م *

حمزه باشا 1683م - 1687م *

كتخدا حسن باشا 1687م - 1687م *

تم عزل السلطان محمد خان الرابع 1687م وتولى السلطة بعده اخوه سليمان خان الثانى *

وتولى مصر فى عهده

الدمادا حسن 1687م - 1689م *

احمد باشا كتخدا 1689م - 1691م *

توفى السلطان سليمان خان الثانى 1691م وتولى عرش السلطنه بعده اخوه السلطان احمد خان الثانى ابن ابراهيم * 

وتولى مصر فى عهده

على باشا الخازندار 1691م - 1695م *

توفى السلطان احمد خان الثانى 1695م وتولى السلطنة السلطان مصطفى خان الثانى ابن السلطان محمد الرابع *

وتولى مصر فى عهده

اسماعيل باشا 1695م - 1697م *

حسين باشا البشناقى 1697م - 1699م *

قرة محمد باشا 1699م - 1704م *

عزل السلطان مصطفى خان الثانى فى 1703م ليتولى اخوه السلطان احمد خان الثالث * 

وتولى مصر فى عهده

سليمان باشا 1704م لعدة اشهر *

محمد رامى باشا 1704م - 1706م *

مسلم على باشا 1706م - 1707م *

الدمادا حسن باشا 1707م - 1710م *

ابراهيم باشا قبودان 1709م - 1710م *

خليل باشا الكوسج 1710م وعزل لكثرة الفتن* 

ولى باشا 1711م - 1714م *

عبدى باشا 1714م- 1716م *

على باشا الازميرلى واشتهر باسم مسلم على باشا 1716م - 1720م *

رجب باشا 1720م - 1725م *

على المرة لى باشا 1725م *

محمد باشا النيشانجى 1726م - 1727م *

ابو بكر باشا 1727م - 1729م *

كبورلى زادة عبد الله باشا 1729م - 1733م تم خلع السلطان احمد الثالث فى 1730م *

وتولى محمود خان الاول ابن السلطان مصطفى خان الثانى *

حيث ولى مصر فى عهده

السلاح دار محمد باشا 1733م لعدة شهور *

عثمان باشا الحلبى 1733م - 1734م *

ابو بكر باشا 1734م - 1736م *

سليمان الشامى باشا الشهير بابن العظم 1740م *

على الحكيم باشا زادة 1740م - 1741م *

يحيى باشا 1741م - 1743م *

محمد سعيد البدكشى 1743م - 1744م *

محمد راغب باشا 1744م - 1748م *

احمد كور وزير باشا 1748م - 1752م *

محمد امين باشا 1752م *

بلطه جى مصطفى باشا 1752م - 1755م *

توفى السلطان محمود الاول فى 1754م وبويع اخوه السلطان عثمان خان بن مصطفى الثانى *

وتولى مصر فى عهده

على حكيم باشا زاده 1755م - 1757م *

توفى السلطان عثمان خان الثالث فى 1757م وتولى السلطنة من بعده السلطان مصطفى خان الثالث ابن السلطان احمد الثالث *

وتولى مصر فى عهده

الصدرالاعظم مصطفى باشا 1757م - 1760م *

احمد كامل باشا محمد 1760م - 1761م *

بكير باشا 1761م - 1762م *

حسن باشا 1762م - 1765م *

حمزة باشا 1765م - 1767م *

محمد راقم باشا 1767م - 1768م *

دويدار محمد اورفللى باشا 1768م ولكن على بك الكبير تمكن من استصدار امر بعزله وتولى هو ولاية مصر الى ان هزم على بك الكبير فى الصالحية 1773م * 

وفاة السلطان مصطفى خان الثالث فى 1773م وتم مبايعة السلطان عبد الحميد خان ابن السطان احمد الثالث * 

وتولى مصر فى عهده

محمد ابو الذهب الخازندار فى 1773م *

خليل باشا 1774م *

مصطفى النابلسى باشا 1774م - 1775م *

ابراهيم باشا 1775م - 1776م *

محمد عزت باشا الكبير 1776م - 1778م *

رائف اسماعيل باشا 1778م - 1779م *

ابراهيم باشا 1779م *

اسماعيل باشا 1779م - 1781م *

محمد مالك باشا المعروف بيكن 1871م - 1782م *

الشريف على باشا 1782م - 1783م *

محمد السلاح دار باشا 1783م - 1784م *

عبدى باشا 1786م - 1789م *

وفاة السلطان عبد الحميد الاول 1789م وتولى من بعده السلطان سليم خان الثالث ابن السلطان مصطفى * 

وتولى مصر فى عهده

اسماعيل باشا التونسى 1789م - 1791م *

محمد باشا عوت 1791م - 1794م *

صالح باشا القصيرلى 1794م - 1796م *

سيد باشا ابو بكر 1796م *



الحمـــــــــــله الفرنسية 

رسا اسطول الحمله الفرنسية بقيادة نابليون بونابرت فى مدينة الاسكندرية فى شهر يوليو 1798م خلال السنوات من 1798 - 1805م تصارع على مصر كل من تركيا حيث الخلافة العثمانية - انجلترا التى كانت تطمع فى احتلال المواقع المهمة فى مصر على البحرين الاحمر والمتوسط - بقايا المماليك - الفرنسيون الذين حاولوا البقاء فى مصر الى ان استطاعت المقاومة المصرية الداخلية اخراج فرنسا 1805م

حكم اسرة محمد على

1220هـ / 1805م - 1371هـ / 1952م

لم يجد السلطان العثمانى وبناء على رغبة القوى الشعبية فى مصر سوى اصدار فرمان بتعيين محمد على باشا واليا على مصر 1805م 

محمد على باشا تولى فى 17مايو 1805م وحتى اول سبتمبر 1848م وتوفى بالاسكندريه فى 2 اغسطس 1849م ودفن بمسجد القلعة 

ولقب ببانى مصر الحديثة، حيث اقام المشاريع الزراعية والصناعية وبنى الاسطول واقام لمصر اقوى جيش فى عهده وتوسعت فى عهده حدود مصر لتصل الى فلسطين والشام والحجاز والحبشه وفى 1840م اجتمعت الدولة العثمانية وبعض الدول الأوربية اصحاب المصلحة حيث وقعوا معاهدة فى لندن تقضى بعودة مصر لحدودها القديمة وان يبقى حكم مصر وراثيا لاسرة محمد على

ابراهيم باشا بن محمد على 1848م *
هو القائد العظيم لفتوح مصر فى عهد والده وظل واليا لعهد والده وتولى الحكم حتى توفى فى عهد ابيه

عباس حلمى الاول بن احمد طوسون باشا 1848م - 1854م حفيد محمد على باشا واكبر ذكور الاسرة العلوية فى ذلك الوقت *

محمد سعيد باشا بن محمد بن على 1854م - 1863م *

الخديوى اسماعيل بن ابراهيم باشا 1963م افتتح فى عهده قناة السويس *

ونتيجة لسياستة المالية السيئة عزله السلطان عبد الحميد الثانى بضغط من انجلترا وفرنسا فى 1879م وتوفى بالاستانة 1895م- ودفن بالقاهرة *

الخديوى محمد توفيق بن اسماعيل باشا ابن ابراهيم باشا 1879م - 1892م وقامت ضده الثورة العرابية فى قصر عابدين 1881م واحتلت بريطانيا مصر 1882م واستمر توفيق فى الحكم حتى وفاته

الخديوى عباس حلمى الثانى ابن الخديوى محمد توفيق بن اسماعيل .. تولى فى 8 يناير 1892م وعزل فى 19 سبتمبر 1914م حيث نشبت الحرب العالمية الاولى

السلطان حسين كامل بن اسماعيل باشا ابن ابراهيم باشا 1914م وتوفى فى 1917م

تولى حكم مصر بعد ان صارت مصر سلطنة باعلان بريطانيا الحماية عليها وبالتالى خرجت من سلطان تركيا

الملك فؤاد الاول بن اسماعيل باشا بن ابراهيم باشا من 9 اكتوبر 1917م الى ان توفى فى 28 ابريل 1963م - لقب سلطان ثم ملكا ((قامت فى عهده ثورة 1919م)) كما تألفت فى عهده اول وزارة شعبية برئاسة سعد زغلول

الملك فاروق الاول 

تشكل مجلس وصاية فى 18 ابريل 1963م وقد تولى هذا المجلس سلطات الملك الدستورية حتى 29 يوليو 1937م بعد بلوغه ثمانى عشرة سنة هجرية تسلم سلطاته الدستورية

الملك احمد فؤاد الثانى

فى 26 يوليو 1952م حتى اعلان الجمهورية فى 18 يونيو 1953م مازال يعيش فى باريس

***********************
عهد الثورة

1371هـ / 1952م

فى 23 يوليو 1952م قامت مجموعة من الضباط الاحرار بالثورة بغرض القضاء على الفساد الذى استشرى فى اجهزة الحكم فى ظل عهد الملك فاروق الاول .. وقد لقيت الثورة تأييدا شعبيا جارفا ثبت اقدامها ودعم نجاحها

ووضعت الثورة أول خطواتها تنازل الملك فاروق عن العرش لابنه احمد فؤاد الثانى 

وفى 26 يوليو وقع الملك فاروق وثيقة التنازل عن العرش .. وقد قاد جمال عبد الناصر (باجماع الاراء) الثورة وحدد ساعه الصفر وساعده مجموعة من زملائه وكان لكل دوره فى انجاح الثورة

واختارت الثورة اللواء محمد نجيب صاحب الشعبية الكبيرة قائدا عاما للجيش الذى تولاه عند قيام الثورة

الرئيس محمد نجيب 1953م - 1954م

عمل ضابطا بالجيش المصرى حتى رتبة لواء 

له مواقفه الوطنية المشرفة قبل الثورة مما ادى الى استعانة الضباط الاحرار به كقائد للثورة وشغل منصب قائد عام للجيش ورئيسا لمجلس قيادة الثورة . وبالاضافة الى هذا شغل منصب رئيس مجلس الوزراء فى 9 سبتمبر 1952م

اول رئيس لجمهورية مصر عند اعلانها فى 18 يونيو 1953م وحتى نوفمبر 1954م 

*********************************


الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر 1956م - 1970م

تخرج فى الكلية الحربية يوليو 1938م *

عمل ضابطا فى الجيش المصرى بسلاح المشاة *

اسس حركة الضباط الاحرار التى قامت بثورة 23 يوليو 1952م *

اصبح رئيسا للوزراء فى 1954م *

وقع اتفاقية الجلاء مع بريطانيا سنة 1954م *

حيث تم الجلاء نهائيا فى يونيو 1956م *

اجرى استفتاء وانتخب رئيسا للجمهورية عام 1956م *

اعلن تاميم قناة السويس فى 26 يوليو 1956م * 

تولى رئاسة الجمهورية العربية المتحدة 1958م (بعد وحدة مصر وسوريا) وحتى 1961م *

وكان لشخصية عبد الناصر ولثورة يوليو تأثير قوى على المستوى القومى المصرى وفى كثير من حركات الاستقلال فى دول العالم الثالث *

توفى فى 28 سبتمبر 1970 *

الرئيس محمد انور السادات

1970 - 1981م

تخرج فى الكلية الحربية فبراير 1938م *

عمل ضابطا فى الجيش المصرى بسلاح الاشارة *

اعتقل اكثر من مرة بسبب نشاطه السياسى واخرج من الجيش ثم اعيد اليه 1950م *

احد اعضاء ثورة 1952م واول من قرا بيان الثورة فى الاذاعة المصرية وانتخب رئيسا للجمهورية عقب وفاة جمال عبد الناصر اكتوبر 1971م * 

صاحب قرار العبور التاريخى فى 1973م الذى اعاد لمصر ارض سيناء بعد ان احتلت فى يونيو 1967م حيث خطط وقاد حرب العاشر من رمضان (6 اكتوبر 1973) وقاد عمليات مفاوضات السلام

لقب ببطل الحرب والسلام وحصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام 1978م *

قامت باغتياله مجموعة من المتطرفين فى 6 اكتوبر 1981م *

الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك

تخرج فى الكلية الحربية فبراير 1949 *

تخرج بالكلية الجوية 1952م وتدرج حتى صار مديرا للكلية الجوية 1969م *

قائد للقوات الجوية 1972م حيث قاد القوات الجوية فى اثناء حرب 6 اكتوبر 1973م *

عين نائبا لرئيس الجمهورية فى 15/4/1975م *

تولى رئاسة الجمهورية عقب اغتيال الرئيس السادات بعد فوزه فى الاستفتاء الذى اجرى فى اكتوبر 1981م فى عهده تم تنفيذ المرحلة الثالثة من اتفاقية السلام بانسحاب القوات الاسرائيلية وجلائها عن سيناء وعودتها الى السيادة المصرية

يشهد عصر الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك تنمية فى جميع المجالات من بناء مدن صناعية كبرى - اقامة كليات جامعية شملت كل محافظات الجمهورية - مشروعات تنمية فى كل ارض مصر

----------


## سيد يوسف

*الاخ الحبيب/ اسلامكو*
*احييك على مجهودك* 
*شكرا اخى الحبيب على تلك المعلومات الموثقة* 
*سيد يوسف*

----------


## المشاكس

ياااااااااااااااااااااااه بس دول  يا اسلامكو والله انا كنت فاكرهم اكتر من كده بكتير
عموما انت مشكور جداً علي المجهود

----------


## مصطفى سلام

إسلامكو:
لقد قمت بجهد مشكور فى جمع و تدوين هذه المدونة من حكام مصر منذ قيامها دولة موحدة على يدى 
مينا ( و يسمى أيضا نارمر أو نعومر ) سنة 3200 قبل الميلاد و حتى عصرنا الرهن .
إعجابا بجهدك فإنى سوف أطبعها و أحتفظ بها فى مكتبتى مرجعا لكل من يبتغى المعرفة .
أكرر الشكر.
مصطفى سلام

----------


## ابن البلد

جهد كبير تشكر عليه إسلامكوووااا 
 :f:

----------


## ashraf_3m

أعجبنى جدا التعرف على تاريخ مصر عن طريق معرفة كل حكام مصر
ولمزيد من الفائدة وحتى تعم الفائدة ويسهل على أى قارىء التعرف على تاريخ مصر ، فإننى قمت بتلخيص هذه المشاركة .. أرجوا أن تنال إعجابكم

*أشهر حكام مصر على مدار التاريخ**
-     * عصور الفراعنة*
فى نحو عام 3200 ق.م قام الملك مينا ملك الوجه القبلى بتوحيد الوجهين القبلى والبحرى فى دولة واحدة وأنشأ بذلك أول أسرة ملكية من الأسر الثلاثين التى حكمت مصر طوال تاريخها الفرعونى القديم 

أشهر حكام الفترة: مينا  / بناة الأهرام / أحمس الأول  / حتشبسوت  / أخناتون  / توت عنخ أمون / رمسيس الثانى / قمبيز 

*الإسكندر وعصر البطالمة* 
انتهت العصور الفرعونية وحكم المصريين الفرس وكانوا قد استولوا على عدة مناطق وأخذوا يهددون المدن اليونانية، الى ان تصدى لهم الاسكندر المقدونى، وقام بالاستيلاء على كل هذه المناطق، وقام بغزو مصر وطرد الفرس منها عام 332 ق.م وأنشأ الإسكندر مدينة الاسكندرية وجعلها عاصمة لمصر. وبعد وفاته قام قواد جيشه باقتسام الامبراطورية التى اسسها فيما بينهم، وكانت مصر من نصيب القائد بطليموس بن لاجوس الذى أسس أسرة البطالمة الذين تناوبوا على حكم مصر حتى عام 30 ق.م حين أصبحت مصر تحت حكم الرومان.

أشهر حكام الفترة: كليوباترا 

*-         الامبراطورية الرومانية* 
أشهر أباطرة الفترة: نيرون / دقلديانوس 



*-         الامبراطورية البيزنطية* 
انتقلت عاصمة الامبراطورية الرومانية الى الجزء الشرقى من الامبراطورية البيزنطية التى سميت بالقسطنطينية 

أشهر أباطرة الفترة: قسطنطين الأول / هرقل 


*-         الفتح الاسلامى لمصر - الخلفاء الراشدون*
أصبحت مصر ولاية اسلامية ابان حكم الخلفاء الراشدين، حيث عين ولاة مصر الاسلامية من قبل الخلفاء الراشدين

خلفاء الفترة: أبو بكر الصديق – عمر بن الخطاب – عثمان بن عفان – على بن أبى طالب
أشهر ولاة الفترة: عمرو بن العاص

*الدولة الأموية*
نقل معاوية بن ابى سفيان (مؤسس الدولة الأموية) عاصمة الخلافة الاسلامية من المدينة المنورة الى دمشق 

أشهر خلفاء الفترة: معاوية بن ابى سفيان  / عبد الملك بن مروان  / عمر بن عبد العزيز 
أشهر ولاة الفترة: عمرو بن العاص (للمرة الثانية) 

*الدولة العباسية*
تولى بنو العباس مقاليد الحكم فى الدولة الاسلامية واتخذوا بغداد عاصمة للخلافة، وكما هى العادة كانت مصر اهم ولايات الدولة واقواها واغناها.. وقد حاول بعض الولاة الاستقلال بمصر قرب نهاية الدولة العباسية .

أشهر خلفاء الفترة: ابو جعفر المنصور / هارون الرشيد  / المعتصم 


*-         الدولة الطولونية*
ضعفت الخلافة العباسية فى بغداد ونتيجة لذلك سعى الولاة الى الاستقلال بمصر عن الخلافة العباسية وأصبح حكم مصر وراثيا .. وإن بقيت التبعية الإسمية للخليفة العباسى .. تم تعيين أحمد بن طولون واليا على مصر واتخذ القطائع عاصمة لدولته

أشهر حكام الفترة: أحمد بن طولون 


*-         عادت مصر للولاية العباسية*

*-         الدولة الاخشيدية*
بعد سقوط الدولة الطولونية نجح الأخشيد فى تأسيس دوله شبه مستقلة فى مصر، حيث بنى مدينة العسكر عاصمة لدولته 

أشهر حكام الفترة: ابو بكر (الأخشيد)


*-         الدولة الفاطمية*
يدخل مصر القائد جوهر الصقلى من قبل الخليفة المعز لدين الله الفاطمى قادما من المغرب والذى بنى القاهرة والمسجد الأزهر

أشهر خلفاء الفترة: المعز لدين الله الفاطمى 


*-         الدولة الايوبية*
استطاع الملك الناصر صلاح الدين هزيمة الصليبين فى الشام ثم فى الاسكندرية وأسس الدولة الأيوبية فى مصر وبنى قلعة الجبل وأقام سوراً ضم العسكر والقطائع والقاهرة

أشهر حكام الفترة: صلاح الدين الأيوبى / نجم الدين ايوب / شجر الدر 


*-         المماليك* 
أشهر حكام الفترة: عز الدين ايبك / سيف الدين قطز  / الظاهر بيبرس / سيف الدين قلاوون / قايتباى / طومان باى 


*-         مصر ولاية عثمانية* 
هزم طومان باى فى مرج دابق ثم هزم على يد الجيش العثمانى فى الريدانية ولم يياس من المقاومة حتى اعدم شنقا على باب زويله.  وتغير لقب والى مصر من السلطان الى الباشا وكان الوالى (الباشا) يعين بفرمان من السلطان العثمانى المقيم بالاستانة بتركيا. 

أشهر سلاطين العثمانيين: سليم الأول / محمد الفاتح / عبد الحميد الثانى
أشهر ولاة الفترة: على بك الكبير 


*-         حكم اسرة محمد على*
رسا اسطول الحمله الفرنسية بقيادة نابليون بونابرت فى مدينة الاسكندرية وتصارع على مصر كل من تركيا حيث الخلافة العثمانية وانجلترا وبقايا المماليك والفرنسيون الذين حاولوا البقاء فى مصر الى ان استطاعت المقاومة المصرية الداخلية اخراج فرنسا ولم يجد السلطان العثمانى وبناء على رغبة القوى الشعبية فى مصر سوى اصدار فرمان بتعيين محمد على باشا واليا على مصر 

أشهر حكام الفترة: محمد على / الخديوى اسماعيل  / الملك فاروق


*-         عهد الثورة*
فى 23 يوليو 1952م قامت مجموعة من الضباط الاحرار بالثورة بغرض القضاء على الفساد الذى استشرى فى اجهزة الحكم فى ظل عهد الملك فاروق الاول .. ووضعت الثورة أول خطواتها تنازل الملك فاروق عن العرش واختارت الثورة اللواء محمد نجيب صاحب الشعبية الكبيرة قائدا عاما للجيش الذى تولاه عند قيام الثورة ثم أصبح أول رئيس لمصر بعد إعلان الجمهورية

أشهر حكام الفترة: جمال عبد الناصر

----------


## القاضى الكبير

مشكور  اسلامكو 86 

مجهود جبار تستحق عليه الشكر والتقدير 

وفى انتظار المزيد

تقبل عاطر تحياتى

----------


## فهد مصر

موضوع رائع شكرا لك

----------


## the_chemist

يشهد عصر الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك تنمية فى جميع المجالات من بناء مدن صناعية كبرى - اقامة كليات جامعية شملت كل محافظات الجمهورية - مشروعات تنمية فى كل ارض مصر

طبعا شكرا علي المجهود بس طبعا كل المجهود ده اتعمل عشان الجملة الأخيرة و دى تكتبها في جريدة مايو و صعبان عليه يديك من كتر الكتابة و بالمناسبة دى كانت جريدة مايو نزلتها ملحق في مناسبة توليه الحكم
- عهد الثورة
فى 23 يوليو 1952م قامت مجموعة من الضباط الاحرار بالثورة بغرض القضاء على الفساد الذى استشرى فى اجهزة الحكم فى ظل عهد الملك فاروق الاول .. ووضعت الثورة أول خطواتها تنازل الملك فاروق عن العرش واختارت الثورة اللواء محمد نجيب صاحب الشعبية الكبيرة قائدا عاما للجيش الذى تولاه عند قيام الثورة ثم أصبح أول رئيس لمصر بعد إعلان الجمهورية

أشهر حكام الفترة: جمال عبد الناصر 

تقصد تقول أقسى حكام الفترة و أغباهم

----------

